# what should I get - Dolmar vs Stihl



## zhukpavlo (Mar 27, 2009)

Dolmar 5100 for $435 or Stihl 310 for $420


----------



## smokinj (Mar 27, 2009)

you have open up a can of worms there! lol both good saws


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 27, 2009)

You won't go wrong with either, so go where you can get better service if needed or whichever business you care to do business with.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Mar 27, 2009)

Agree, for $15 difference I would go with the spot where you feel you will get the best service...have heard both are fine saws.


----------



## Mass. Wine Guy (Mar 27, 2009)

That German engineering is said to be great. Which dealer is closest and gives the best service?


----------



## aandabooks (Mar 27, 2009)

I've got both and I wouldn't recommend one over the other.  They both have certain things going for them.  The Stihl has more grunt in the bigger wood.  A muffler mod really brings a big gain over stock in the Stihl.  The Dolmar will run right along with it up to 16" or so.  The Dolmar is lighter and a bit more nimble.  It is also a high revving saw that if you're not sure about keeping it tuned and listening to the saw, you'll likely blow up.  The thing will rev out of its mind but man is it smooth in the cut.

Basically, like the others before me have said, shop the dealer and not the saw in this case.


----------



## LLigetfa (Mar 27, 2009)

Which colour and looks do you like the most?


----------



## deerefanatic (Mar 28, 2009)

Dolmar's are much cooler looking! 

I like mine...


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Mar 28, 2009)

zhukpavlo said:
			
		

> Dolmar 5100 for $435 or Stihl 310 for $420



The 310 is quite a bit more saw than the 5100.  Dolmers are all the rage on this site so I recommend the 310.  A 50cc saw will do a lot but if you're a one saw guy 50ccs is not enough, IMO.


----------



## TMonter (Mar 28, 2009)

*Dolmar 5100S
*
Displacement 50.4 cm³ (3.1 cu. in)
Max engine speed 14,500 min-1
Power rating 2.8 kW (3.9 bhp)
Fuel tank capacity 0.46 l (15.6 oz)
Oil tank capacity 0.27 l (9.0 oz)
Net weight 5.1 kg (11.2 lbs)
Standard guide bar 16 ", 18 "
Optional guide bars 20
Chain pitch 3/8 ", .325 "
Chain gauge .050 "

*Stihl MS310*

DISPLACEMENT 59.0 cc (3.6 cu. in.)
ENGINE POWER 3.0 kW (4.0 bhp)
WEIGHT 5.9 kg (13.0 lbs.)
FUEL CAPACITY 560 cc (18.9 oz.)
CHAIN OIL CAPACITY 330 cc (11.2 oz.)
OILOMATIC® CHAIN 3/8" RSC3
RECOMMENDED RANGE OF GUIDE BAR LENGTHS 40 to 50 cm (16" to 20")

Very little power difference but almost 2 pounds difference in weight. I've used both I think my personal choice would be the Dolmar if you have good dealer support.


----------



## Spikem (Mar 29, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, what are the equivalents between the two brands?

For example, is the Dolmar 7900 the equivalent to the Stihl 361?


----------



## aandabooks (Mar 29, 2009)

The 6400 would the equivilent of the 361 if not slightly more powerful but more weight also.  The 7300 would be roughly the 440 and a 7900 is just a bit more than the 460.


----------



## Brian VT (Mar 30, 2009)

That is suprising that +8.6 cc of displacement gets only .1 bhp more + almost 2lbs. heavier ?
I'd think that 2 lbs. would add up to a lot during a day of cutting. Never tried the 310 and certainly not bashing it. 
I'm sure it's a great saw. I'm just curious about the specs.


----------



## TMonter (Mar 30, 2009)

The difference is the MS310 isn't a "pro" saw it's a mid range saw.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Mar 30, 2009)

TMonter said:
			
		

> The difference is the MS310 isn't a "pro" saw it's a mid range saw.



That is _A_ difference.  The 310 is a whole class of saw bigger, too.


----------



## deerefanatic (Mar 30, 2009)

I have a PS-510. Not as hi-revving as the 5100, but still no squat if you ask me...... Sharp full chisel chain on an 18" bar in full lenght wood will bring her down, but if you let the saw make it's own headway, you're ok... And it's nice and light for when your cutting branches over your head......


----------



## TMonter (Mar 30, 2009)

> That is A difference.  The 310 is a whole class of saw bigger, too.



But where the actual performance is, the Dolmar IMO is the better performer. Granted the 310 isn't a slouch but it's still a pretty heavy midrange saw compared to a light high revving pro saw.

One of the people I cut with has a MS310 he bought about 3 years ago and he likes it, it's a solid saw and has no complaints. On the other hand he said if he were to buy a new saw to replace it he'd get a 346XP NE or Dolmar-5100 because of the weight.

What really matters here is the actual power to the actual weight and in that realm I think the Dolmar has the edge, especially if you're going to run the saw stock.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 30, 2009)

TMonter said:
			
		

> > That is A difference.  The 310 is a whole class of saw bigger, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree  the stock  5100 is a heck of a saw and on the other hand the stihl with just a muffler mod. will have big gains over the dolmer


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Mar 30, 2009)

TMonter said:
			
		

> > That is A difference.  The 310 is a whole class of saw bigger, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The 310 has almost 20% more displacement.  The 5100 might achieve higher RPM, but it _has_ to.  Anyone ever dyno'd these saws?  I think that might tell us a lot more than our conjecture and assertions.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 30, 2009)

the way to measure a saw is in a time cut and a stihl saw will pick up 15-20 percent on time cuts with ported muffler. that 5100 is tweak out "stock" thats why i beleave the 310 with a little work would be the saw to beat in this "case", but both saws stock the 5100 would win


----------



## TMonter (Mar 31, 2009)

> The 310 has almost 20% more displacement.  The 5100 might achieve higher RPM, but it has to.  Anyone ever dyno’d these saws?  I think that might tell us a lot more than our conjecture and assertions.



But that displacement comes at a cost of almost 20% more weight as well. I think overall the 5100 is just a better saw than the 310. The 310 is going to have a little more grunt pulling a longer bar but overall I think most people would be more pleased with the 5100.

The specs show that the Dolmar has almost the same power as the 310 and all of the people I've talked to who have run one against a 310 confirm that fact.

This isn't a Dolmar Vs Stihl debate it's a Pro versus Midrange saw debate. The 310 just isn't that spectacular of a saw in the Stihl lineup.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Mar 31, 2009)

TMonter said:
			
		

> > The 310 has almost 20% more displacement.  The 5100 might achieve higher RPM, but it has to.  Anyone ever dyno’d these saws?  I think that might tell us a lot more than our conjecture and assertions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meh. . . .

They are not saws of the same class.  

Period.  

The End.


----------



## Backroads (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok here's my 0.02$

I bought a 310 last year.  I like it.  It suits my needs extremely well.  Key factor is "my needs".  If you are going to be cutting all day, yes you will feel it in your arms since it is heavier.  I don't notice it for the amount I'm using it for, 4-5 cords a year.  My deciding factor was close service, quality service, the 310 was $50 cheaper than the 5100 and it came with an 18" bar.

And when the warranty is up...I look forward to the muff mod!

As for the 5100, I have nothing bad to say about it.  It just wasn't the saw for me so I saved some money.

Let us know what you end up with!


----------



## Henz (Mar 31, 2009)

neither! i WOULD GO husquvarna!!


----------



## Backroads (Mar 31, 2009)

Adirondackwoodburner said:
			
		

> neither! i WOULD GO husquvarna!!



One in every crowd! %-P   Hahaha. J/K


----------



## Henz (Mar 31, 2009)

YUP, the way I look at it is this...every logger that relies on their saw as their money maker that I know of in my area runs Husquvarna period. and we are talking about several dozen..If it is good for them then it must be good for us firewood guys


----------



## Backroads (Mar 31, 2009)

Adirondack, I too know many loggers and what they run.  Before I would recommend a Husqvarna home owners saw I would read this thread posted here back in August.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/21181/


----------



## TMonter (Mar 31, 2009)

> Meh. . . .
> 
> They are not saws of the same class.
> 
> ...



Exactly, one is a homeowner/midrange saw the other is a pro saw.

If we're talking same power class the specs clearly say they are and the general real world experience I've heard and seen seems to confirm that.

I think it's perfectly valid to compare two saws of different displacement if they have similar power.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 31, 2009)

TMonter said:
			
		

> > Meh. . . .
> >
> > They are not saws of the same class.
> >
> ...


its just a value question both saws have value witch saw is more bang for the buck...................... It depends on the end user


----------



## clambdin (Mar 31, 2009)

If you are not afraid of a used saw you can pick up a makita 6401 @ home depot rental for around $200.00 more weight but a darned good saw< I bought one and had it tuned up put a 24 inch bar and full comp chain on it use it to buck logs with works great ! On another note I have a stihl 026 that i have owned for 13 years it has a 20 inch bar in my opinion the best firewood saw there is and lighter than the saws you are looking at !


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Mar 31, 2009)

TMonter said:
			
		

> > Meh. . . .
> >
> > They are not saws of the same class.
> >
> ...



Why do we never hear the question: 260 Vs 310?


----------



## smokinj (Mar 31, 2009)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> TMonter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the price point withe the 260 higher than the 310 and dolmer I think most people compare the price points! but your right 260 vs 310 is a good comparison as well


----------



## burningbill (Mar 31, 2009)

The Dolmar 5100 is a better saw than the 310.  It should be compared with a 260 or husky 346XP NE, the comprable saws from stihl and husky that are considered pro grade.  I have heard of reliability issues with the 5100 on arboristsite.  My local Husky/Jonsored/Dolmar dealer says the problems people are having with the 5100 is they (dealers and operators) do not know how to tune the saw and or are using bad gas i.e. with lots of ethanol.  He says he has had to repair just as many 346's as 5100's.  The 5100 leads this segment in power and is a bargain to boot.  All that being said if you intend to use this as a homeowner to cut firewood I would go with the 310.  The 310 is more forgiving of limited experience users and lack of maintenance that occasional use owners give them.


----------



## zhukpavlo (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for all your comments, I think I will go with the Stihl 310.  I have 2 Stihl dealers near me, the Dolmar dealer is 30 minutes away. I will go look at the Stihl again.


----------



## zhukpavlo (Mar 31, 2009)

burningbill said:
			
		

> The Dolmar 5100 is a better saw than the 310.  It should be compared with a 260 or husky 346XP NE, the comprable saws from stihl and husky that are considered pro grade.  I have heard of reliability issues with the 5100 on arboristsite.  My local Husky/Jonsored/Dolmar dealer says the problems people are having with the 5100 is they (dealers and operators) do not know how to tune the saw and or are using bad gas i.e. with lots of ethanol.  He says he has had to repair just as many 346's as 5100's.  The 5100 leads this segment in power and is a bargain to boot.  All that being said if you intend to use this as a homeowner to cut firewood I would go with the 310.  The 310 is more forgiving of limited experience users and lack of maintenance that occasional use owners give them.



Yes I read that as well on arboristsite.  I will use it to cut firewood and I do have limited maintenance experience.  Like I had already posted (before I read your comment) I will be going with the 310 (310 because it has the 3/8 chain).


----------



## Highbeam (Mar 31, 2009)

cll said:
			
		

> If you are not afraid of a used saw you can pick up a makita 6401 @ home depot rental for around $200.00 more weight but a darned good saw< I bought one and had it tuned up put a 24 inch bar and full comp chain on it use it to buck logs with works great ! On another note I have a stihl 026 that i have owned for 13 years it has a 20 inch bar in my opinion the best firewood saw there is and lighter than the saws you are looking at !



Not so fast. You are assuming that the HD happens to be selling a used 6401 at the same time you are looking to buy one. This has not been my experience. The HD will always sell you a new 6401 at a good price of 537$ vs. the online price at baileys of over 550 plus shipping.

I want a good saw with an 18" min bar and 3/8" chain. I compared the 310 to the 6401 and the 6401 for an extra few bucks is a much better saw. Also of note is that the 6401 is the same saw as the 7300, 7900 that can make much more power with very large bars so that tells me that the chassis and bottom end are very significant vs. the 310 that is at the top of the stihl lineup for that powerhead leaving much less safety margin.


----------



## TMonter (Mar 31, 2009)

> Why do we never hear the question: 260 Vs 310?



Price.

As someone has pointed out if we were comparing the same class of saw in CC instead of solely on price we'd be looking at Dolmar 5100 Vs Stihl MS260 Vs Husky 346XP NE

Of the three I'd go for the Husky as I have used all three before I bought my Husky 346XP NE. I chose on the basis of the following: (No Particular order)

Quality
Price
Power
Weight
No Cat Muffler
Warranty
Local Dealer Support

Currently I have no complaints about my 346, great saw but I'm still confused about it having a compression release.


----------



## TMonter (Mar 31, 2009)

zhukpavlo, ask these few questions to the dealer:

Will you set the saw up and jet it for me?

Will you readjust my saw for me in ~10 tanks?

What accessories do you recommend?

The responses you get should tell you a lot about what dealer to choose. A good dealer should offer to readjust the saw after the break in period. They should also recommend what files to use, Personal Protection Equipment, and a chain depth gauge.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Apr 1, 2009)

burningbill said:
			
		

> *The Dolmar 5100 is a better saw than the 310*.  It should be compared with a 260 or husky 346XP NE, the comprable saws from stihl and husky that are considered pro grade.  I have heard of reliability issues with the 5100 on arboristsite.  My local Husky/Jonsored/Dolmar dealer says the problems people are having with the 5100 is they (dealers and operators) do not know how to tune the saw and or are using bad gas i.e. with lots of ethanol.  He says he has had to repair just as many 346's as 5100's.  The 5100 leads this segment in power and is a bargain to boot.  All that being said if you intend to use this as a homeowner to cut firewood I would go with the 310.  The 310 is more forgiving of limited experience users and lack of maintenance that occasional use owners give them.



So the 310 is more rugged and less picky, and therefore inferior to the Dolmer?  I don't get it.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Apr 1, 2009)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> cll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, it's in the middle.


----------



## TMonter (Apr 1, 2009)

> So the 310 is more rugged and less picky, and therefore inferior to the Dolmer?  I don’t get it.



Actually it's just the saw isn't set as lean from the factory. Most pro series saws can use to be richened up a bit out of the box.


----------



## Henz (Apr 1, 2009)

I am a homeowner who does my own firewood. I lloed at the Husky 350 rancher and the first step into the professional Husky saws being my 357xp. There was a cost difference of I beleive $100-$150 but that was definatly offset by getting a better saw with the 357xp. The way I see it, it will probably be the only saw I ever buy and I buy the best I can get in any piece of equipment that I rely on. So when it comes to skimping out and pinching pennies on these types of things, I just dont do it.


----------



## burningbill (Apr 4, 2009)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> burningbill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Think Ferrari vs. Chevy.  In the right hands and with proper maintenance the Ferrari will do wonders and be much more satisfying to its owner.  Most people will not ever need the performance of the Ferrari so they would be better suited to the Chevy for there daily commute.  The Dolmar is prograde which as I understand makes it more rugged and rebuildable than most home owner grade saws.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 4, 2009)

TMonter said:
			
		

> > Why do we never hear the question: 260 Vs 310?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just makes it more of a pro saw not nessary but on them cold days can make it a little eaiser to start


----------



## Brian VT (Apr 4, 2009)

Adirondackwoodburner said:
			
		

> I am a homeowner who does my own firewood. I lloed at the Husky 350 rancher and the first step into the professional Husky saws being my 357xp. There was a cost difference of I beleive $100-$150 but that was definatly offset by getting a better saw with the 357xp. The way I see it, it will probably be the only saw I ever buy and I buy the best I can get in any piece of equipment that I rely on. So when it comes to skimping out and pinching pennies on these types of things, I just dont do it.


Same here. You never regret buying the best you can afford. 
I almost bought a 350 from my local Husky dealer and I really wanted to buy local. I'm sure it's a great saw but I got my heart set on a pro saw and 
the 5100s caught my attention online and wasn't much more $ than the 350. I drove 1hr.+ to get it last November. 
This saw really puts a smile on my face every time I run it and my more experienced buddies have been impressed with it too.
It turns out that my local guy just took on Dolmar last month. He's a 10min. drive from my house. LOL !


----------



## lexybird (Apr 4, 2009)

I  use both  and i would take the stihl over the dolmar  ,more options products parts  and more service shops ,after a muffler mod and a quick tune the stihl is a whole new animal


----------

